# cub cadet xt1 lt50" burned out kohler engine with 20 hrs



## seekertom (Nov 6, 2018)

Hi, yall. just signed on here today, hoping to find some answers from other users.

Pretty new cubby, about 20 hrs on meter. I use it maybe two or three times a month for 1/2 acre grass cutting. Cpla months ago it wouldn't start, and gas tank was empty. I filled tank half way, but now engine spun about 1/2 revolution, then stopped spinning.

I thot bad battery, so replaced it with new spare. same spin issue, but now gas just running on sidewalk at front of engine. I called my local warranty service guys who suggested float stuck, gas dumping. Also, probably raw gas in cylinder, preventing spin. Said take out plug, etc. It is only half way thru warranty, so I said I'd rather they look at it, but they were so busy couldn't get to it for several weeks.
So it sat on the sidewalk. every few days I'd try it, then it actually spun free and started, so I cut the grass, thinking stabil in the fresh gas cleaned up the gunk and it ran great.
Next time, a week or so later, no start, but spun freely. I checked the oil, nearly full and clean, then put in a few oz seafoam to quarter tank gas. I kept at it until it finally started. Lots white smoke. Then cleared up and ran normally.

I left the cowl open, latched down the seat, and left it running by itself for about 10 mins. When I came back to it it had stopped. Now it wouldn't even spin a little. Called shop, made an appointment for next day, brought it in. After a week or so they told me engine was seized, had no oil in it, and would not be covered by warranty.

So, here's my problem... Where did the oil go? It was on dipstick before I let it run the last time. Engine has only 20 hrs run time, so not burning oil. Yet company says no oil means no warranty. I say no oil means new engine is defective if it loses oil after only 20 hrs.

I'd love to hear any comments, opinions etc about this issue, especially warranty wont be honored...
Thanks, seekertom
Thanks for listnin. seekertom

update as of 01/24/19
WOW! final(?) update. cubby has been in shop from 10/07/18 until jan 18, 2019. Final resolution, according to mechanic, replaced short block due to engine seizure, no oil. Oil seems to have exited thru main crank seal which failed due to heat from low oil. (how did oil get low? leaked out of seal due to engine getting hot. why did engine get hot? it was low on oil. How did it get low on oil?????) yada.

anyhow, it was repaired under warranty, 3 1/2 months of which time was spent in custody of shop.
Two things I have noticed that may or may not be true and accurate: engine is noisier than before, and has a squeak while running, and when shutting it off, the last sound is a squeak. Also, full throttle, doesnt seem as fast as before.
Both these are subjective observations, but I will confer with the mechanic about them. For now, starts and runs smoothly, cuts the grass as before. Have no idea whether warranty will be extended to cover the 3 months mower was not 'on the road'.
Thanks for everyone's help here, and hope this info helps someone else in the future.

seekertom


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I understand your frustration. I have burned through three Kohler twins with the exact same issue of oil simply going away. In my case, three acre lawn so oil was not checked while mowing - too late!

What was happening is a comedy of errors, the steel bolts that hold the crankcase together kept backing out and allowing the oil to blow out of the crankcase and down under the lawn tractor while it was being used. Kohler knows about the bolt issue, but does nothing but stonewall and blame the customer.

I simply do not want the stress of dealing with Kohler and their excuses. I will never buy another of their products.

After engine 3 blew I went to repowerspecialists.com and bought a Honda GXV630 replacement engine. Bolted it in and it has more power and gets far better fuel economy. Honda reliability!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This isn't going to bode well for Kohler or any one that uses their engines!


----------



## seekertom (Nov 6, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> I understand your frustration. I have burned through three Kohler twins with the exact same issue of oil simply going away. In my case, three acre lawn so oil was not checked while mowing - too late!
> 
> What was happening is a comedy of errors, the steel bolts that hold the crankcase together kept backing out and allowing the oil to blow out of the crankcase and down under the lawn tractor while it was being used. Kohler knows about the bolt issue, but does nothing but stonewall and blame the customer.
> 
> ...


thanks. this is what forums are all about... sharing info, keeping things right. ive passed info along to my service tech! thank you. st


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

seekertom said:


> Hi, yall. just signed on here today, hoping to find some answers from other users.
> 
> Pretty new cubby, about 20 hrs on meter. I use it maybe two or three times a month for 1/2 acre grass cutting. Cpla months ago it wouldn't start, and gas tank was empty. I filled tank half way, but now engine spun about 1/2 revolution, then stopped spinning.
> 
> ...


Sound like it filled up with gasoline.......maybe it isn't really 'seized'. Take it home!


----------



## seekertom (Nov 6, 2018)

update 11/21/18
spent day on phone. 1st called mtd cust service... they said not their problem, sorry. call kohler... here's their number.
I called Kohler, no direct line for customer svc, transferred to a service group who basically said not our problem, sorry. Here's 3 local phone numbers for shops fixing kohlers...

Called all three, hoping at least for some feedback on possible causes of failure, if nothing else. waiting for call backs... everyone's at lunch.

So disappointed in how corps do business. once was a time a customer was treated as if they had some value. Now the game is kick the can down the road.

I suppose if I dont get any favorable resolution, the internet may become my only recourse, not that one bitchin old guy will ever make a difference...
thanks for listnin to my rant. btw, happy thanksgiving, y'all!
st


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Been there and done that! Raises blood pressure...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

In life, basically the little guy takes it in the shorts so that the big boys can make their profit. You never see the corporations giving you the benefit of the doubt and covering something.


----------

